# Ray Cycle & Sporting Goods Company in Columbus?



## barneyguey (May 9, 2019)

Howdy folks. Has anyone ever heard of the Ray Cycle & Sporting Goods Company

Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry




I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## Tikibar (May 25, 2019)

There was a Columbus Cycle & Sporting Goods, they carried Schwinn and have seen a Marathon badge from them


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

Tikibar said:


> There was a Columbus Cycle & Sporting Goods, they carried Schwinn and have seen a Marathon badge from them
> View attachment 1004253
> 
> View attachment 1004254



Thank you very much, but I know about them, I'm looking for Ray Cycle & Sporting Goods in the same town. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 9, 2019)

This was in some 1954 school publication in columbus, OH. Same place?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> This was in some 1954 school publication in columbus, OH. Same place?
> 
> View attachment 1060758



It just might be? Thank you very much. I'll check it out. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2019)

I searched the internet for about an hour, using mutiple search terms and combinations, no luck.

I this case, I would recommend getting in touch with the main Columbus OH library, their Columbus specific reference section. You could do a search of historical news papers on microfiche to see if the company advertised bikes in the paper, if you know the time frame they would have been in business.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris said:


> I searched the internet for about an hour, using mutiple search terms and combinations, no luck.
> 
> I this case, I would recommend getting in touch with the main Columbus OH library, their Columbus specific reference section. You could do a search of historical news papers on microfiche to see if the company advertised bikes in the paper, if you know the time frame they would have been in business.



Thanks, I'll give that a try. You have a great night. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a different email than the one listed earlier in this forum. My new one is barneyguey53@gmail.com. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2021)

I finally got one of these badges after 6 years of searching. Thank you Pete and Scott. It's still in the mail and I can't wait to get it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2021)

oops


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2022)

My email has been changed from graydiana@att.net to barneyguey53@gmail.com. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 1, 2022)

bump


----------



## 1439Mike (Nov 1, 2022)

There’s a Ray’s Cycle in Vacaville, CA. His Dad was original owner. Might be worth a check.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 1, 2022)

1944 Columbus Telephone book...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2022)

rennfaron said:


> 1944 Columbus Telephone book...
> View attachment 1724191View attachment 1724190View attachment 1724192View attachment 1724193



Thank you sir! I appreciate it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2023)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Yesterday at 8:53 AM)

bump


----------

